# oil an filter



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

I was just wondering what u guys were running for oil an oil filters ??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

as far as i know, there are NO aftermarket oil filters for the can-am's


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay that kinda sucks but what u going to do I guess just have to go to the dealer


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

HifloFiltro oil filter, part number HF152. Retails for $7.07.

Mobil1 15w-50 engine oil. Also depends on your climate, you may need all the way down to a 5w-30 or a 10w-30 in MN since the weather is much cooler than here in TX. I am a big Mobil and Amsoil fan, nothing but the best!


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

there are plenty of aftermarket oil filters for sale on ebay. i got 3 for like $16. k&n makes an oil filter for the can am also. the exact alternative oil for the brp brand is castrol syntec 10w30 full synthetic. i was given this info by my dealer mechanic.


----------



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

Mobil1 15W/50 full synthetic,K&N filter and Amsoil 2000 case lube


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ya i am a mobli man myself. !!!


----------

